# What'd I miss?? PLEASE comment



## ed4copies

I have a very good customer.  He likes collecting unusual pens.  He has adopted me as his "pen maker of choice" because I offer unusual materials.

So far, he has purchased Glimmerz' cobra, python and other skins, as well as mother of pearl and abalone and antler.

I NEED IDEAS!!!

The imported resins,  unusual woods, etc have not "tripped his trigger".  I want to have some choices for him at the Spring shows.  Any ideas of materials I have overlooked??????

As Eagle would say, "I don't care if it's POSSIBLE, just give me the IDEA, I'll try to FIGURE OUT how to make it!!!"

Thanks for any contributions!!!!!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Ed -

You didn't mention the M3, mokume gane and Damascus blanks.  Those are new since last year.  Would they interest your guy?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

You could always cast kitty litter!

Actually on a more serious note, one of our members casts feathers.  That would be unusual and fits in with the skins he has bought.  Also you could cast small animal teeth in a clear resin.  If you get yourself an opposum you should have enough teeth to last a year or so.

What about a stained glass look?  Using scraps and chips from Dawns projects.  Maybe cast or even applied.  You could sand smooth with emory cloth and seal in CA.

Anyway this is just off the top of my sick and twisted head![]

Mike


----------



## ed4copies

It's a thought, Michael - thank you!!!

Keep em coming!!


----------



## bybill

I just did a pen in alowood. It's plantation grown Radiata Pine that's dyed and 'hardened'. There are about eight colors available, all natural looking not bright. The wood is pretty plain, but it turns and finishes great. The dye goes all the way through. The stuff is available from Rockler and at $4 per linear foot for a 1x6 it's pretty cheap.

Bill Ingram


----------



## ed4copies

Mike,

Stained glass is always in our thoughts.  He saw dichroic glass last year at Christmas - didn't bite, but might be an avenue for development - thanks!!!


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by bybill_
> 
> I just did a pen in alowood. It's plantation grown Radiata Pine that's dyed and 'hardened'. There are about eight colors available, all natural looking not bright. The wood is pretty plain, but it turns and finishes great. The dye goes all the way through. The stuff is available from Rockler and at $4 per linear foot for a 1x6 it's pretty cheap.
> 
> Bill Ingram



Thanks Bill!!

I'll take a look next time I am at Rockler (on my Milwaukee Woodcraft visit)


----------



## rlharding

Ed, there is always bone, does his dislike of resin include bowling balls? What about corncob or your spice pens? What does he do, is there anything around his job or what you know of his life that would connect to a substance?


----------



## ed4copies

Ruth,

IF someone else is doing it, like corncobs, shell casings, straw, hay bales - you know, the "everybody does it stuff"  - generally he is not interested.

The job connection IS interesting as I really have never asked what he does - I usually figure if it doesn't come up in conversation, don't ask.  BUT, with this customer, I COULD ask for a business card for shipping, e-mail etc.  (I will pursue that, thanks)

Spice pens are "girly things!!!", Ruth!!!

Keep em coming!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Prickly Pear Cactus,Snowmans Gator jawbone,Shreaded money,Curtis's worthless wood are a few I can think of.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Is there a way to cast a liquid within the cast?  Some how creating a pocket that holds a liquid?  If you could come up with a working way to do that you would have several different things you could do with it.  The first that comes to mind is you could say the liquid was Brady tears!

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman

The second would be Roger Clemens drug test! [8D]


----------



## gerryr

I can send you some buffalo chips.[}]

How about oosik?


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> I can send you some buffalo chips.[}]
> 
> How about oosik?



Gotta hand it to you, Gerry.

Neither of these is "Girly things!!!"[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## ed4copies

Thanks Roy.

I HAVE pens of prickly pear, I don't THINK I have shown him one - oOOPPPsss!
That could be a keeper!!!  And gator jaw is in the basement, waiting for my shoulder to heal.


----------



## rherrell

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> I can send you some buffalo chips.[}]
> 
> How about oosik?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta hand it to you, Gerry.
> 
> Neither of these are things that would be admired by a girl!!!"[:0][:0][:0]
Click to expand...

Careful Ed.


----------



## ed4copies

Don't CHANGE my words, Rick.[:0][:0][:0][:0]

When I am this close to the edge, I tread VERY carefully!!!!  Every word is analyzed in advance of posting as well as the potential responses (to the best of my ability to anticipate)!!!

And, I expected the response to come from Ruth (my mother's name, BTW).  Possibly embracing the oosik suggestion,..................... or not!!!


----------



## R2

Cane toad skin, wolffish skin, Shark skin, fish skin, other skins?
Small spiders, insects or scorpions set in resin?


----------



## Chasper

Being just back from Tucson and the rock and gem shows I have a few ideas:
1.  Real malachite, not truestone.  I bought a few pieces.  Any soft stone with a mohs number between 2.5 and 5 would work.
2.  Fossils, Moroccan orthoceras looks promising.  How about small fossilized shark teeth in resin?    
3.  Several softer stones could work out: selenite, multiple colors of soapstone, pipestone, onyx, chalk, pumice, tufa.  Segmented stone, maybe segmented with antler.  Multiple colors of opal for a segmented pen?  Try jet, it is a black mineral, a variety of coal, light and hard, it doesn't chip easy, would be great for segmenting, I've turned a few as desk pen stands.
4.  I'm not having much success, but I've been working on flint knapping a pen, I want to leave the flake scars exposed.
5.  I looked over a stone lathe and thought about turning a pen from any of the many colorful agates available, marble would work, ruby in zoisite, gold ore in quartz, copper ore, real jade, the list goes on and on if you were set up for hard stone. 
6.  Lab grown ruby, identical propoerties to the real thing, it takes a good idea to distinguish, almost as expensive too.
7.  Real amber with some bugs still inside?  Or real insects in resin...a black widow spider for the woman celebrating her second divorce?

I could go on and on....just did, didn't I


----------



## rlharding

Ed, seeing the aluminium pen that's posted today, what about a metal?  In the library there is a tutorial for a mixed solder and copper pen. Is there a special date around the day of your show? Some holiday or celebration day that's related to your State or the Nation?

As for the other, I have said what I needed to say and I understand you can drag a horse to water but you can't make it drink. Personally, I have not made any distinction between what a man would like and what a women would like. I have a brother (Cop, married, 3 kids, big guy) who LOVES pink.  He has several pink shirts and sweaters. I am not one for the pens that are called 'girly'. I like nice dark figured wood and a pen that feels like it can do something.  Nothing to do with gender, just difference. yada, yada, yada. Unless something is blatantly sexist I won't touch the subject again....even when baited!


----------



## great12b4ever

What about some of the extreme segmented works, aka eagle style?  Or the spider pen.


----------



## skiprat

I could send you some fine copper braid that Dawn could clear cast if you want it. Got tons of the stuff. It will fit on any tube, but works best on pens that the blanks don't become too thin. 
It will fit on any pen that Dichro could.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> As for the other, I have said what I needed to say and I understand you can drag a horse to water but you can't make it drink. Personally, I have not made any distinction between what a man would like and what a women would like. I have a brother (Cop, married, 3 kids, big guy) who LOVES pink.  He has several pink shirts and sweaters. I am not one for the pens that are called 'girly'. I like nice dark figured wood and a pen that feels like it can do something.  Nothing to do with gender, just difference. yada, yada, yada. Unless something is blatantly sexist I won't touch the subject again....even when baited!



I'm with Ruth on the pink thing, Ed.  It's one of my colors and it doesn't threaten my masculinity.  People can joke all they want, but they tend to do it only once.  Not because of my reaction, but because of my non-reaction.  They get no rise from me, so they don't do it anymore, and I just go on enjoying my pink things, including pink ivory pens, among others.


----------



## ed4copies

This is fun.

Thanks to one and all and keep em coming!!!

Skippy, I imagine we can find copper braid and avoid shipping transocean.  But I do thank you for the idea and Dawn MAY be pm-ing you as I type (I never know these things until days later!!)

Ruth - I don't think you sounded offended - but, just in case, no offense meant by my "girly" comments (or others).  Oh, I have and wear SEVERAL pink shirts, too.  As far as metal goes, I've not tried that - another whole universe opened!!!

Gerry - I understand "stone" and I understand "hard", after that I am pretty much lost.  Is there such a thing as a stone lathe???  Do you actually turn pens on such a beast???  Are you pulling my leg???  The shark tooth fossil sounds interesting and also opens a whole new area (embedded in resin).

Rob - as you probably know I am fortunate to be among the "Eagle insiders", so this customer has seen a couple Eagle pens.  I will be doing more before the Spring shows - that certainly is a possible sale.

R2 - You have listed the materials that I have done from Glimmerz N More.  He has seen them all and purchased a couple.  He does NOT want skins that are dyed.  If you have access to some of those skins in their natural colors, I would like to know about it - there may be a trade (or outright sale, if you prefer) available.  I can make the blanks, just need the skins.  Is a scorpion skin large enough for a pen???  Haven't seen that.  The small "critters" are also an interesting idea, but we have SOME of those here in the USA!

Again, I find this very informative, as well as the few PM's I have gotten.  Thanks to all and keep 'em coming.  On this forum, I am sure there are others saying, "Yeah, I could do that!!!"


----------



## Dan_F

Re: Stone---I have seen pics of bowls turned from soapstone, done on a wood lathe. I wonder how durable a pen would be though, if it would crack or chip if dropped. Alabaster might be another possibility. Both would genereate lots of dust, not much in the way of ribbons. 

Dan


----------



## joseph10s

Have you considered carbon fiber or fiberglass weave?  The carbon fiber looks really neat when light hits it.  I know a guy in your area that makes pen blanks from the stuff.  If your interested let me know.


----------



## ed4copies

Dan,

Alabaster has been done by several of our members.  Apparently it cracks very easily while it is being "produced" and assembled.  SOME continue to make and sell pens from alabaster, informing the customer that the cracks are to be expected.  This is not my cup of tea, but I am making this long explanation to let you know if YOU want to make them, Richard at RandB crafts has the material and the expertise to guide your efforts.  GO FOR IT!!!!

Edited hoping to get the name right (90% sure it's Richard)


----------



## Woodlvr

I see that there is a Sierra Mammoth Ivory on Ebay for a Buy It Now price of $650, how about Ivory Ed? I have been looking and I see that it is expensive but I am sure you could make the cost back very easily.


Mike


----------



## ed4copies

Mike,

I have some Mammoth Ivory - trying to figure where and how to use it.  Too many ridges to make a pen, but as inlays...... or embedded in resin,..... then turned to expose a portion or ............. you get the picture.

Oh, and I did NOT spend $600 for it.  (Picked the RIGHT auction)


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by joseph10s_
> 
> Have you considered carbon fiber or fiberglass weave?  The carbon fiber looks really neat when light hits it.  I know a guy in your area that makes pen blanks from the stuff.  If your interested let me know.



Thanks for the suggestion.  If you have a pic and can e-mail it to me, (or post here)[][] I would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## Chasper

> Gerry - I understand "stone" and I understand "hard", after that I am pretty much lost. Is there such a thing as a stone lathe??? Do you actually turn pens on such a beast??? Are you pulling my leg??? The shark tooth fossil sounds interesting and also opens a whole new area (embedded in resin).



No leg pulling going on:  Here is one http://www.diamondpacific.net/lathe.html
and another http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm

Search for a taig lathe.  Harder stone needs water to keep tools cool and to keep the dust down.


----------



## avbill

Ed  i have some lignum vitae  what was used as a shaft lubricate on the  USS Mariposa, The Matson Line   The wood was taken off the ship in 1968, by my father.

Bill Daniels


----------



## fiferb

I was working on a pine cone just a little while ago. Think your customer would like one of those?


----------



## THarvey

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> I could send you some fine copper braid that Dawn could clear cast if you want it. Got tons of the stuff. It will fit on any tube, but works best on pens that the blanks don't become too thin.
> It will fit on any pen that Dichro could.



How about trying to get some of Skiprat's special custom styled pens in kit form?  Sure thing, he won't find those anywhere else. []


----------



## Texatdurango

As far as I'm concerned some of the more unique blanks come from Curtis' "Worthless wood" collection.  They have the beauty of natural wood AND the lustre and shimmer of acrylics.

I got many comments on my Algarita root worthless pens and decided not to sell the last one.  I did however make the mistake of showing my nephew my pen cases at Christmas and saying "Take your pick".  So much for the Algarita root pen!


----------



## hughbie

IMHO, i love the idea of shredded money blanks.  (note to self, need a couple of those for myself)
of course, one way of making one that is TOTALLY unique it to use your cutoffs for a blank.....


----------



## Scott-n-KY

If you use gerryr's "buffalo chips" you could have Ed's "Poo Poo Pen" ... But no matter how much work you put into it, it will still probably look like crap. 


.


----------



## jtate

Ed,

I still have that hornet's nest - a great big old thing.  All it needs is to be cut into pieces and cast.   It's easily cut with a slightly serated knife since it's just essentially paper made by hornets who've chewed up trees. All I'd need is a couple of blanks from it once it's been cast.  I'll ship you and Dawn the whole thing. It even still has some dead hornets in it.  Yummy!











Julia


----------



## jtate

Ed, 

What about the hickory nut put I made for one of the pen swaps we had?






It's hickory nuts sanded flat on parallel sides, drilled and turned.  I haven't heard from the fellow I sent it to about how it's holding up.  The one I made for myself is holding up quite nicely.

And, of course, there are corncob pens.











Julia


----------



## jtate

Ah Here's the one I've been using myself.  Not much to look at, design-wise, but it was a prototype to test the material and the finish.  It's just fine a year later.


----------



## desert1pocket

Here's an article on making fishing rod grips out of birch bark-
http://powerfibers.com/html/current_issue.html

I've made a few pens out of various barks using the same basic technique, and they turned out pretty cool.  I've also made a few pens using dyed cork burl, which can be found from rod building suppliers.  Don't have any pics handy though.


----------



## broitblat

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but what about buffalo horn?

Also, how about variations on cast, painted tubes?

I remember seeing a string/twine pen (wrapped around the tubes and cast or glued).  How about colored yarn wrapped or even knitted?  Or, as a variation on the copper braid or metal ideas -- spiral wrap wire around the tubes.

Just a few thoughts that come to mind.

  -Barry


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> 
> Ed,
> 
> I still have that hornet's nest - a great big old thing.  All it needs is to be cut into pieces and cast.   It's easily cut with a slightly serated knife since it's just essentially paper made by hornets who've chewed up trees. All I'd need is a couple of blanks from it once it's been cast.  I'll ship you and Dawn the whole thing. It even still has some dead hornets in it.  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia




I tried casting a bee's nest last year and it was a dismal failure. If you do try it I would suggest that you stabilize it with CA BEFORE you cast it. I failed to do that and the nest pretty much just fell apart. Perhaps alumilite would have been a better choice.


----------



## Mudder

How about the elusive Peacock eye feather.

I dabbled in it a while ago and failed. I saw a show called "Fooled by Nature" which explained that the colors that we see on the feather are not "actual" colors. I didn't catch it all but I shelved the feather idea until spring.


----------



## pianomanpj

Ed,
   Here's something I've never seen before...
   A replacement zipper, the short kind used for trousers or pockets, wrapped and glued around a tube and cast, with the zipper parallel to the tube. It'd have to have a small pull tab so it wouldn't get hit by a gouge. They come in all sizes, colors and materials.
   I'd try it, but I don't cast. At least not yet!![]


----------



## R2

Mudder, the reason beehive or comb would be very difficult, more probably impossible to cast, is that it is made from wax.
you are right about the paper wasp nest, it will beed to be stabilized before casting.


----------



## MesquiteMan

I cast and turned a Sierra from yellow jacket wasp nest and it turned out ok.  Unfortunately I gave it away before I was able to take a pic of it.  I would not call it striking, though.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Take up feather tying ala Shane's winner of the best-of-best pens.


----------



## lsweeney

I turned one out of Green Brier Root Kinda interesting

Lsweeney

I NEED IDEAS!!!


----------



## MrPukaShell

How about either Sandstone, Petrified Wood, slate, Cardboard (Cast different ways), pool que chalk with a 8-ball doo-hickey, beach sand with a buried treasure, charcoal (Just think some kind of exotic hardwood custom charred and cast or stabilized).  

Just a few.

Safe turning......


----------



## Tanner

Hey Ed, I have some of that Wrigley Field Bleacher wood left.  What are his favorite sports teams?  Maybe there is some wood around from their stadium.


----------



## JimBobTucson

Howdee Ed,

If you are looking for something unique, you might want to try something like Mammoth tooth. I also like the feather idea.  In fact, I picked up some nice peacock eye tail feathers and pheasant plumage from Michaels today for just that purpose.


----------



## avbill

Wine cork  CA glue it for stabilization

bill daniels   []


----------



## jwalt191

How about a Chinnel Yarn pen. It turned out alot nicer than I originally thought, and I have had some great comments on it.


----------



## W3DRM

Ed,

You've had a lot of great input from this group. However, here is another idea you might want to consider...

If you know how to get in contact with this "special customer", why don't you ask him what he would like to have in the way of a pen? He's obviously already impressed with your talents and quality of the work you do, so it might be worth your time to get his input. Tell him you appreciate his business and that you would like to create something special for him but need his input and thoughts to make it really special.


----------



## ed4copies

I appreciate ALL the suggestions.  I will work on some of them - you'll probably know which ones as I finish the pens and post them.

Don, I tried asking him last Christmas.  I admitted I was running out of ideas and he reassured me that I had always given him several choices, he was confident I could continue to do so.

He's a unique guy.  Walks up and looks, we talk a little and he leaves.  He'll be back in about an hour and select a couple pens.  (He gets a discount!!!)

Wish I could find about 20 more like him!!!


----------



## ed4copies

Julia,

Thanks for the offer, but, much to Dawn's dismay, we have a fine selection of hornets' nests every year.  So, if I decide to try that (which is NOT real likely, but COULD happen), I will be able to experiment several times with "locally available raw materials".

BTW, those "dead hornets" may start hatching in the spring.  Just a thought!


----------



## parnelli_97

This is impractical but poison ivy or oak would be interesting. You wouldn't have to worry about trying to figure out who stole your pen. :biggrin: And think of all the fun you'll have when annoying non buyers come to your booth and touch everything, they'll ask what's this one and you can say "Poison Ivy" and watch their reaction.  

More serious note I have seen some dead english ivy along a road near my house, the ivy has some really thick runners like 1-2" thick stuff. I am thinking about cutting some down and drying it out. Also we have a wonderful vine here in Georgia called Kudzu. I had also thought about taking small "green" vine and wrapping a pen tube, let it dry out then cast it in resin so you see the vine. 

P.S. Sorry to necro an old thread but I was searching for odd stuff to turn and this thread cam up and I had to put in my $.02


----------



## juteck

check out some of the things that this guy sells for ideas.

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/WORLDWI...2QQ_fromZQQ_fsubZ17QQ_ipgZ30QQ_sasiZ1QQ_sopZ1


----------



## Boomalia

*Copper Wire Pen*

Have you looked under the 2004 library for this unusual pen by Kenn Osborne. I have been thinking of trying it and if you should try it this may give the courage to try it also.
Gary


----------



## mvaldez

there was a guy a few year's ago on a program that cast his own cow dung!!!!!


----------



## BRobbins629

You could ask the wizard to conjure something up.  Actually you'd have a lot better chance if you begged the princess to ask.  She's hard to refuse.


----------



## Jim Smith

You've gotten some great ideas here so it's a bit difficult to come up with something "new".  I realize that it would be bone but you might try casting a Baculum from a black bear.  You can get them here if you want to see what they look like.  http://www.hideandfur.com/inventory/7895.html

It would be unique and a great conversation starter and/or stopper.  I don't think the idea is too girly   Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## ssajn

Hey Ed, I can set you up with some dog hair. :^)
Dave


----------



## cnirenberg

Hey Ed, I'm working on some gator bone for you.  Season starts soon down here.  I' ve got some friends (yes, believe it) that go down to the everglades every year. Mmmmmmmm, tastes just like chiken.


----------



## titan2

_Well, no one has come up with one I've thought about ever since I saw some canes made with it..........it's a bull's........how to say this delicately.....'TOOL'!  There's a sporting goods store not too far from here and I have seen 'Canes' made with them!  Don't know how they'll turn...but, it sure would be interesting and quite possible 'ONE' of a kind!  Just don't go chewing on the pen!!!!  LOL_
 
 
_Barney_


----------



## mick

Ed....not a new idea but one we seem to have gotten away from lately. How about a hand wrapped denim pen? I still make them and sale one every other show or so. It's not something I make a lot of so when you only see one or two they remain unique enough to pique someone's interest. I've even made them with a piece of orange thread entertwined to mimic the stitching of a pair of blue jeans.


----------



## DurocShark

Stacked leather?


----------



## MattDaddy

Sand.  Have members from the site around the world send you sand from their area - White sand, great lakes sand, black sand, etc.  Even throw a miniature sea shell in for effects.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!


----------



## GaryMadore

I am heavily involved with Japanese sword arts. The "tsuka" (handles) are wrapped with "same", which is ray skin.

It's very textured and, I think, visually appealing. It takes dye well and the "bumps" vary from little sand-like grains to big nodules.

The skins are available because a lot of us (re)wrap our own sword furniture. Try Google and ebay for "tsuka", "same" and "tsukamaki" if you're interested.

Come to think of it, I may just do this myself.

Another thought: Canadian shredded money (pretty colours!) and/or other foreign currencies. I think that Neil might have a little bit of Canadian shred on-hand.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## GaryMadore

Jim Smith said:


> You've gotten some great ideas here so it's a bit difficult to come up with something "new".  I realize that it would be bone but you might try casting a Baculum from a black bear.  You can get them here if you want to see what they look like.  http://www.hideandfur.com/inventory/7895.html
> 
> It would be unique and a great conversation starter and/or stopper.  I don't think the idea is too girly   Just a thought...
> 
> Jim Smith



So, there I was, wondering what the heck a baculum was...

So I clicked the link and then I knew. Then, out of morbid curiousity, I just HAD to click the link that offered photos arranged by species...

All I can say is that I'm glad that I'm not a lady raccoon! (and now I know the reason why otters are always so playful and happy...)

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## randyrls

ed4copies said:


> Gotta hand it to you, Gerry.
> 
> Neither of these is "Girly things!!!"[:0][:0][:0]




BUT don't chew your pens!


----------



## ed4copies

Thanks for reviving this.  It will remind me to get on the stick before the Christmas shows.

Dawn and I buy many strange things, when they come up on ebay or other places.  So, you should not be surprised to know I already have bone from many animals (zebra, bison, bear, giraffe and others).  Also have eel skin and ray skin.  So, now it's just a matter of DOING it.

I will print this thread and keep it in my shop.  Some day, who knows what will emerge from the "dungeon".

Thanks and keep it up!!!


----------



## stoneman

Ed,
Going back to the thread opening, it seems your guy has an affection for both unusual and natural materials. I did not notice mention of maybe one of Curtis's cactus blanks elsewhere in the thread, but am facinated by the pens I've seen posted of them. Also, along the antler lines, I really like the elk antler I have used. The marrow is a deep charcoal color and once stabilized several really unique effects can be had by using half marrow/half bone from an elk antler. I've used whitetail, mule deer, caribou, moose and elk antler. For my money the elk has been the most unique look of the assortment. Finally, definitely unique and a real surprise each time for me has been tree conk (fungi). As luck would have it, I added a couple conk blanks to the package I just sent your way this morning.


----------



## Smokey7385

How 'bout some dried toad stool or mushroom? Maybe some cannabis?


----------



## DurocShark

I drive a VW Bus and all my bus driving friends have already asked for the latter.


----------



## avbill

What about a tobacco pen  Get the tobacco leaf and have princess made a blank  but be sure to add the cigar label to the blank.


----------



## rjwolfe3

> Maybe some cannabis?



Got a source, lol?


----------



## khogan16

what about one of the shredded money blanks, also I vote for the mokume gane


----------



## JohnU

Mudder said:


> I tried casting a bee's nest last year and it was a dismal failure. If you do try it I would suggest that you stabilize it with CA BEFORE you cast it. I failed to do that and the nest pretty much just fell apart. Perhaps alumilite would have been a better choice.



I recently cast a few blanks from a paperwasp next I had in my back yard.  The first thing I did was put in a plastic bag a freeze for a few months.  I cast is both alumilite and PR with success on both.  Air pockets were a problem on a couple but my next batch I will remove the bottom floor and make it see through.  Havent turned one yet.  Been too busy playing with feathers. lol 

Ed,  sounds like you have some really good ideas.  Ive always wanted to try and glue up some dirt, sticks, and leaves on a tube to resemble the ground, and then apply frozen dead bugs like a series of ants, beatles, or something unique and cast over it, so as you turn the pen you see the habitat.




Smokey7385 said:


> How 'bout some dried toad stool or mushroom? Maybe some cannabis?


 so just how did you get the name Smokey?   lol


----------



## RAdams

ROFL... 


AND YOU KNOW THIS... MANNNNNN!


How funny! I was gonna ask if anyone mentioned sgapetty? rotini to be more accurate?

Glow in the dark airsoft bb's. 

regular airsoft bb's (variety of colors, BE AWARE, most of them are hollow inside damhikt)

BEANS.. not coffee beans... FARTY BEANS...

Can you cast styrofoam (sp)? little balls like in the weird pillows maybe? 

Cigarette tobacco

A label cast... strip the outside layer from a battery.

nibs cast..

A CD, shiny side out, and then cast or CA or something

Offer something specific to him. A wood from his yard when he was a kid. Might have to get a chainsaw silencer if his family doesn't still own the property...

hope these help.


----------



## el_d

DEBO's comin............ hide your chain.


----------



## simomatra

How about some inlays of opals or precious stones?


----------



## rockb

Hi Ed.......the wave of the future....seashells.....er, maybe not.   But, you might try some of the really small shells like limpets, only one side to them so they wouldn't trap air if casting.   With the hollow shells, when you break 'em when turning, maybe fill them then.   Depending on clear or opaque casting material, you might be able to get a "fossil" effect.  I'm done...... : )


----------



## TellicoTurning

MLKWoodWorking said:


> You could always cast kitty litter!
> 
> Mike



Or get in touch with Curtis and get a couple of his kitty poo blanks:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4

I'm thinking he needs a grass pen!


----------



## workinforwood

Show him some of the stuff I gifted you.  There's nothing girly there and they are on a road of their own without question.  It does not have to be so complicated as inventing something brand new.


----------



## WildcatHollow

*Gold Leaf?*

I use the "gold leaf" sold at Michael's to make resin jewelry for my daughters. The bag costs about $7, if I remember correctly. I'm still using the bag I bought last year. There are also a couple of other leaf metals that had an antiqued look to them. I'm wondering if you could mix up batch of resin dense with the stuff, so that it didn't have the room to "settle."

If you make a batch up, let me know. I'd be interested in purchasing one.

By the way, if all I wanted was to make one or two of my own blanks. Could I use the poly resin they sell at Michael's?

How many drops of hardener per ounce would you recommend?

I heard you could use PVC pipe as molds. Is that true?

Thank you.

Regards,

t.


----------



## dozuki

It would be expensive but how about whooly mammoth.  You don't see alot of pens made from that.  And it would be an instant antique with 10,000-50,000 year old ivory.


----------



## PenPal

*Hi Ed*

I have made a pen from Rebar for concreters, steelworkers. From three darts the brass with black knurling bodies, A pen in the shape of a spark plug top with white corian for the porcelain hex cut then to round ebony using a Streamline ring band for the thread in a modified Slimline with brilliant cocobolo lower ,Osage Orange with green Slim kit shape of cricket bails Aussie win Worlds Cup,I am kinda used to modifying Slims since they display wood better than a lot of other kits.

Also I expect to ship out the pen for you and your spouse early next week for our IAP swap, I will include some around 1/4 inch square pieces of timbers in species so you can dwell on what you can do with these. For my Dentist making a tooth pen two designs.

My mechanic gets a Sparky pen and a tyre guage pen, you could try cartridge and horn pens for your customer, find out passions, likes and dislikes, colours, patterns. For sports people baseball bat and clip, I have made bamboo with a bass fish clip for my friend who makes 10.000 dollar bamboo fly rods.I am making pens from Aussie Beefwood, Dead Finish looks like Ironwood, Australian Purple Heart scarce as hens teeth does not change colour in sunlight, Grass Tree (Pressii) also called in Aussie Black Boy by the Aussie Aboriginals has a wooden flower spike looks from a distance like an Aboriginal standing on one leg with a spear. from West Australia,3000 yrs old Huon Pine Burl, West Australian Lace She Oak, 4000 yr old just before it petrifies tight crimped Aussie Red Gum,
Try Golden Amboyna the rarer Amboyna,Aussie Pink Conkerberry,Australia has 700 Eucalyptus species. Euc Burl,Red Box Burl, Olive wood from Bethlehem, Grove Olive tree from wherever, Staves of French Oak etc, Could go on and on but check out Red Mallee, Brown Mallee both in burl form There are so many exquisite timbers all over the world a real lot of them available in the USA for roughly the same price as here, ie the Aussie timbers.

Have fun and enjoy the journey.

Regards Peter.  PS I need your info to send stuff soon please.


----------



## Chris Bar

Interesting stamps cast in plastic or maybe pics of foods, flora and fauna in foreign lands (contact a radio ham who gets qsl cards...they might keep their stamps:wink: I do) and USPS has some beautiful stamps from time to time, small pics of family or animals or actual animals such as small snail shells, minnow bones, seashells, millipedes, did I mention food like dried chilies or sugar crystals on a string, small seed pods in cylindrical form (now is the time to find them outdoors or anytime in craft shops (beautiful stuff those seed pods).  There are a few ideas (maybe too lame though)...hope you can make something work so I can steal your methodology :biggrin:.


----------



## jskeen

I seem to recall seeing a snake somewhere that was naturally bright red and yellow with black.  I think that they are kinda rare though, not sure where you could get your hands on one.  

James



R2 - You have listed the materials that I have done from Glimmerz N More.  He has seen them all and purchased a couple.  He does NOT want skins that are dyed.  If you have access to some of those skins in their natural colors, I would like to know about it - there may be a trade (or outright sale, if you prefer) available.  I can make the blanks, just need the skins.  Is a scorpion skin large enough for a pen???  Haven't seen that.  The small "critters" are also an interesting idea, but we have SOME of those here in the USA!


----------



## dontheturner

Chasper said:


> No leg pulling going on:
> and another http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm
> 
> Search for a taig lathe.  Harder stone needs water to keep tools cool and to keep the dust down.



Hello Chasper,   Regarding the mentioned www. mini-lathe showing the Seig lathes, in red finish,  I have the identical lathe in regular use here in Thailand, which I purchased from the MAKERS - www. xendoll,  who are located in China.  I thought the Black Plastic drive wheels in the gearbox, looked rather familiar!  They carry 80 teeth, and the right hand one, suffered from a sheared Woodruff key, as a result of my regular cutting of Acrylics and Polyester.  I had to get it fixed here, which was not easy!  It now has a nylon centre bushing. It also has the digital readout mounted upon the top. It is still a damned good lathe!   dontheturner.


----------

